# Official statistics on Coronavirus



## michaelm (4 Mar 2020)

There are detailed COVID-19 stats on this site https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

The 'Recovered' number looks healthy and the per country breakdown is interesting.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Mar 2020)

__





						Experience
					






					experience.arcgis.com
				




This is updated daily


----------



## Purple (11 Mar 2020)

Very interesting link Brendan. 
I find it hard to believe that there are no cases in most of sub-Saharan Africa, especially given the movement of people between the east coast (Sudan, Kenya and Tanzania) and the Middle East. I don't believe any statistics out of Russia (where there are no gay people) and I certainly don't believe that the authorities in India, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Bangladesh have any real idea of what their true infection rates are. 
There are 110 cases in Bahrain (mostly passenger arriving from Iran) out of a total population is 1.5 million. Their Formula 1 Grand Prix is being held behind closed doors but there has still been a massive movement of people already for the event, and they have 40,000 Filipino migrant workers. 

Is there really no cases in Syria? How could they possibly know?
Iran is a stable country with good healthcare infrastructure and a highly educated population. Same with China, same with Italy. They have a better chance of identifying the cases they do have. 

I suppose my point is that the further we get away from stable rich countries with good public health infrastructures the less reliable the figures must be.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Mar 2020)

Hi Purple 

Agree with the general point.

There is a hope that like the flu, the warmer weather will help the virus to die out.  They don't know if that will happen or not.

Would an Italian flying to Australia with the coronavirus be less likely to infect others in a warmer country? 

Brendan


----------



## Alkers86 (11 Mar 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is similar, but with more-scary colours!





__





						ArcGIS Dashboards Classic
					






					gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com


----------

